# Wanted: Orlando Sept 20-30



## kiniry (Sep 9, 2021)

Looking for a unit with a kitchen for some or all of Sept 20-30.

Prefer Hilton or Marriott


----------



## tkulesa (Sep 9, 2021)

kiniry said:


> Looking for a unit with a kitchen for some or all of Sept 20-30.
> 
> Prefer Hilton or Marriott


Hi - There are a number of options I can offer. Best match for your preferences seems to be Marriott's Cypress Harbour from 9/23-9/30. 2BR with a maximum capacity of 8 people, private sleeping capacity of 6, and a full kitchen. I could do that for $650.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 9, 2021)

kiniry said:


> Looking for a unit with a kitchen for some or all of Sept 20-30.
> 
> Prefer Hilton or Marriott


Try interval getaways if you have access to II


----------



## billhall (Sep 9, 2021)

I sent a PM...  I see 9/20-30 avail for Grande Vista 1b,2b,3bd Cypress Harbor 2bd, sabal & Royal palms 2bd.  email: billhall@twcny.rr.com


----------



## jules54 (Sep 9, 2021)

R u still looking?


----------



## Fgaini (Sep 10, 2021)

kiniry said:


> Looking for a unit with a kitchen for some or all of Sept 20-30.
> 
> Prefer Hilton or Marriott


Got several options. PM for details. Got both Marriott and Hilton Grand Vacation available. Excellent price


----------



## kiniry (Sep 18, 2021)

Still looking, can split up the time if that works as well.


----------



## kiniry (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks fgaini for finding us a place.


----------

